# aide



## soupa154 (19 Octobre 2017)

slt les amis,je veux mettre windows 7 sur mon mac bookpro mais arriver a un certain niveau il me demande de restaurer.je veux savoir quoi faire.merci


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2017)

soupa154 a dit:


> je veux savoir quoi faire.merci


Commencer par rédiger tes messages dans le bon forum. Donc, j'ai déplacé ton message. De donner un titre explicite. Si tu viens ici, c'est que tu veux de l'aide. Oui mais, pour quoi exactement ?

Ensuite, par être plus précis. Installer Windows 7, oui mais, sur quel modèle de Mac dont tu ne dis absolument rien ?

Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------

